# New Charter Boat Captain!



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Felix found himself a boat and is thinking about getting into the charter business! oke


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I thoughtFelix had to stay at least 100 yards away from playgrounds....:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know, I don't think he has any room for passengers. Looks like it's already time for a boat upgrade.

And who could this new member arch diver be.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like he could get a good spread out the back with adding a couple of outriggers made out of 1/2" pvc pipe.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

From his website:

-Small groups only

-Can arrange pond charters (whatever those are...)

-PaymentusingPaypal, credit card, orbubble gum acceptable

Don't know how to post a link, so I just typed down the important things I saw.PM him for more details.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

by the time you get the arc dehooker, ventingtool, fire extinguisher, flares, wistles and dive gear, you are only going to have room for 2-3 guests.

maybe one day he'll upgrade toa kayak. good luck on the new venture felix. hope you can make a good living at it


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (5/26/2009)*I don't know, I don't think he has any room for passengers. Looks like it's already time for a boat upgrade.
> 
> And who could this new member arch diver be.


Jon, you really dont want to get him going on that subject. He's just finished the wiring, bought a new electronics setup and completely repowered his new boat. And as you can see from the photo, it is a really stable platform....


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> And as you can see from the photo, it is a really stable platform....


I can't wait until Felix adds the 10'tuna tower.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a chance he's going to see this post either tonite or tomorrow.... :shedevil He'd been out of state for the last few days. 

opcorn


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

Is he going to bring back any of that high octane fuel from Tennesseefor that boat. I thinkit run betterblack berry, would you not agree florabama. :letsdrink


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Sealark has some anchors and what not to get him set up there.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *GUNSANDHOSES (5/27/2009)*Is he going to bring back any of that high octane fuel from Tennesseefor that boat. I thinkit run betterblack berry, would you not agree florabama. :letsdrink


Blackberry for me! I mean, I won't turn down strawberry, or peach, but something about blackberriesthat reminds me of my youth. We used to pick em by the barrel full, but I neverthought of marinating them like they do in Tennessee. 

What's you're preference, Djjj?


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

well we were fueling felix boat with rum that day, but I think it would run better on the higher octane of Blackberry.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn, I go out of town for a few days and you guys set me up with a new line of work... Taking deposts now for trips.

Oh, by the way, I found one more (Yes, JUST 1) mason jar in my cupboard... gonna have to be a special occasion to crack that seal.


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

> *FelixH (5/28/2009)*
> 
> Oh, by the way, I found one more (Yes, JUST 1) mason jar in my cupboard... gonna have to be a special occasion to crack that seal.




Maybe at your next party, soon and on Saturday I hope. Tell Lisa welcome to Pensacola.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *GUNSANDHOSES (5/29/2009)*
> Maybe at your next party, soon and on Saturday I hope. Tell Lisa welcome to Pensacola.


I like the way you're thinking. Yeah, it's about time for another party... let us get all these boxes unpacked first. Will probably be a week or two.

One Saturday soon!

By the way, the phones have been cold... no one's calling to book any charters. Well, there was one call from some drunk tourist, but we couldn't accomodate his schedule.To sweeten the deal, I'm getting a stripper pole installed on Tuggy. For an additional fee, I'll hire a trained chimp in a bikini to entertain the guys while they fish. The stripper chimp doesn't take cash... you must bring bananas!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (5/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > The stripper chimp doesn't take cash... you must bring bananas!
> ...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Too dang funny!!! Is Lisa Arch diver??? Glad to have you here permanant girl!!


Dude, if you close at the pic, minus the facial hair and put a sailor hat on...I swear its Gilligan!!!

Congrats on your new businss venture Felix!

If you crack the last jar of hooch, Fritz said he would really like to donate his spanky shiny brand new Harley this time for the entertainment of off roadin at felix's while smash-faced! He has full coverage insurance I bet!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet!!! Harley pond jumpin' contest at my place... sponsored by Fritz!! 

Oh, and bananas are fine onboard Tuggy... you don't want to be out to sea on a boat with a pissed off stripper-chimp and no bananas. Somebody could get hurt.

No, arch diver is not Lisa... she's not on here. That's the other Paul.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

:letsparty



there is just something wrong with this whole thread. bananas, stripper monkeys, and harley pond jumping. :doh


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

You're right Felix.... Hell hath no fury like a chimp in a bikini who has no bananas!


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

> *arch_diver (6/1/2009)*You're right Felix.... Hell hath no fury like a chimp in a bikini who has no bananas!




WOW! arch diver's girl friend working on the boat, the next thing you know Pablo will be the dive master and Pepe' will be the deck hand.:takephoto


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GUNSANDHOSES (6/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *arch_diver (6/1/2009)*You're right Felix.... Hell hath no fury like a chimp in a bikini who has no bananas!
> ...


Felix is going to have to install a very tall stripper pole to accomodate the capabilities of the stripper monkey. Might end up looking like Homer Simpson's BBQ pit when it is all done though, depending on the amount ofrum used to decipher 'slot a into tab b'


----------

